# برنامج اوتوكاد 2013 AutoCAD على التورنت



## eng-samir (19 أبريل 2012)

أقدم لكم اعزائي اعضاء المنتدى آخر اصدار لبرنامج اوتوكاد 2013 
AutoCAD على التورنت

للنواتين 32 بت & 64 بت


اضغط هنا لتنزيل ملف التورنت ---->*مشاهدة المرفق Autodesk AutoCAD 2013_Eng.Samir Al-Riashy_32 & 64 bit.rar

*



م/ سمير الرياشي



**************​

​


----------



## eng-sharif (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## max_kimo2005 (20 أبريل 2012)

eng-samir قال:


> أقدم لكم اعزائي اعضاء المنتدى آخر اصدار لبرنامج اوتوكاد 2013
> AutoCAD على التورنت
> 
> للنواتين 32 بت & 64 بت
> ...


----------



## مهندس حقوقي (14 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## الملك فيصل (1 يوليو 2012)

شكراً علي البرنامج واتمناء لك التوفيق


----------



## rocky_7 (2 يوليو 2012)

مكتوب في الملف 84 اكس ؟ ايه ده بقي ؟


----------



## manouski21 (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جاري التحميل


----------



## doha_4all (13 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (13 يوليو 2012)

شكراً ولكن بعد انتهاء التحميل وعند التثبيت يطلب ادخال cd !


----------



## سميرالطحان (13 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام حلمي محمود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا منكم علي المحافظة علي وقار واحترام المنتدي وسوف نكون ان شاء الله عند حسن ظنكم بنا


----------



## eng_montaser86 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*اخر اصدار اتوكاد*



max_kimo2005 قال:


> eng-samir قال:
> 
> 
> > أقدم لكم اعزائي اعضاء المنتدى آخر اصدار لبرنامج اوتوكاد 2013
> ...


----------



## انور الاستشاري (15 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور الله يوفقك


----------



## هانى حميده (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا الـه الا انت ســبحانــك اني كنت من الظالمين *


----------



## abuwellad (5 نوفمبر 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عاشق حمامه (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خالد فتيخان (10 فبراير 2013)

لك كل التقدير والاحترام لمساعدتك


----------



## خالد فتيخان (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا ولكن بعد التنزيل التشطيب على السي دي لايعمل ارجو المساعده


----------



## eng3mer (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## انور الاستشاري (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لكم اخواني :: و لكن ممكن توضحولي انسب و افضل موقع لتنزيل روابط التورنت لبرامج انشائيه من شركة اوتوديسك 20120 مثل الريفت و الروبوت و الاوتوكاد المعماري

شاكر تعاونكم معي و مع بقية الاخوان


----------



## eng.ashraf200 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*اتم الله خيره عليكم*

بارك الله


----------



## رفعت القوصي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (22 مايو 2014)

جيد أخي


----------



## mamaer (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*مشكور اخي جارى التحميل والتجربة*

جارى التحميل والتجربة وشكرا لك علي مساهمتك الرائعة


----------

